# Locomotive Headlight



## Cafe Train Guy (Feb 18, 2011)

Have an LGB starter set that has been running around cafe for 10 years. It finally quit working. Bought new parts and LGB transformer and rebuilt locomotive. Locomotive now works but headlight only comes on when train is reversing. I know very little about this but figure I must have messed up somewhere. Any help?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you inadvertently reroute the headlight wiring in the loco? Pics? Diagrams?

TJ


----------



## Cafe Train Guy (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks. Did not think so. Wiring on starter LGB locomotive appeared fairly simple. Headlight wires tied into wires that clipped beneath motor case. Other than unplug and plug back in, I did not mess with wiring. Everthing else works as it should, except lights only in reverse. Could this be caused by simply plugging back in to wrong spots(reversed)? If so, I have to take apart locomotive to swap wires. Seemed odd though that power to train works correctly - forward goes forward and reverse goes reverse.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know about that specific loco, but we had another thread a couple months back about a Lionel loco (can't remember which one) where the headlight was designed and manufactured (by Lionel) to only operate when the loco was in the forward running condition.

Are you sure the light on your loco had previously been "on" in both fwd and reverse? Is it possible that it also (like our other thread) was a "forward only" light, and somehow your light plug is now simply affected by your motor repair wire swap?

Wish I could offer more ...

TJ

EDIT ...

Oh ... I found that other thread. Have a read, maybe something there that could help:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5548

TJ


----------



## Cafe Train Guy (Feb 18, 2011)

Must be it. Appreciate the help.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

My grandpa has an LGB stainz (0-4-0) and the front light goes on only when it's moving forward and the rear one only when it's backing up. You must have switched a wire somewhere.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hopefully, he's figured this out since February!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I would hope :laugh:


----------

